# Carbon rili and Blue Wizard berried



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I just noticed that 2 of my blues are berried. My carbon rili and a very dark Blue Wizard, not sure who's the daddy with the Carbon rili as it was in the tank with a lot of blues of all shades. Will have to get her into a breeder box in about 2 weeks from now to watch for the babies.

My White Bees molted during the night, so hoping that one of them will berry soon too.

Also my Black Moscow female just dropped another 10+ babies in her tank last night too....maybe its spring already


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome news!! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Woohoo! That's great news. Keep us posted


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

a couple of pics of the ladies. The Blue Diamond/wizard is soooo dark a blue its hard to see the eggs, but if you look real close you can see them under her tail. I think my White Bee is next...hopefully. Blue Carbon Rili is very shy and
wouldn't let me photograph her.



















this is the other girl...she's got a blue saddle..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So the ladies are in the breeder box and doing well. Very sedate.
Today I noticed another of my splotched carbon rilis is berried, so she went in too. She's got one heck of a load on her, about 3 times what the other one has  I don't know who the father is of these 2 rilis as there were Blue Dreams and Sky Blue males in the tank with them....so maybe I will get some
neat blue rilis out of this mating.

Blue Wizard is definitely mated to Blue Wizard, so babies will be dark blue.

Now if ONLY my White bee gals would get the idea


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so now it looks like all my Blue Rili ladies are berried...that makes 4 of them. I will have to get a bigger breeder box


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice! Hooray for babies


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, now I am anxiously waiting to see what comes out of this pot.

Sad news was that I lost my C-Sky blue female today...bad molt 
On the other hand I just noticed I have a Royal Blue Tiger that is a female!  These were very young when I got them, so they must be getting near breeding age.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Too bad about the c-sky 

Hopefully you will see some babies from your tigers soon! P.S. I found some blue Caridina babaulti today. Picked up a few. Pics soon


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats! I love blue shrimp too so I bet your excited to see what is produced! I have some rilis that are blue, and they range from full dark blue to striped blue and all shades so its fun to watch what comes of it. Good luck!


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

You guys are making me jealous!  Congrats on all the coming babies tho!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a way to spend a morning  I was syphoning up the poop in my ladies breeder box this am and noticed a molt! Now berried females don't usually molt UNLESS...you got it, she had already delivered her babies and was once again ready to go. 

So I grabbed the magnifier and led hand light and sure enough there were several babies clinging to the sides. Now my problem is I have to pour the water in the dark blue bucket into a clear container and start searching for possible babies that I sucked up with the poop 

Babies are notorious for wanting to hide/eat/whatever they do in poop.

Finally found 2 of them after 15 mins of backbreaking effort, and they are BLUE!

They are happily back in the breeder box with their family and eating off the nice dirty piece of filter floss I put in there for them.

Welcome to the world of shrimp breeding


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

It is pretty backbreaking! and sore eyes too I bet from trying to find those tiny guys. CONGRATS!!! What type of net do you use to scoop up babies ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I didn't use a net....they tend to get stuck in them. 
I very carefully syphoned out the muck and chased them to the other side so I wouldn't suck them up again, then I took out enough water that there was only enough left to put into a tiny cup. 

Once I had made sure they were in the cup I put it inside the breeder box and turned it upside down so they could get out.

They went right to the bottom and started scooting around for food.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

1st pic of baby blue neos. You can see them on the floss if you look carefully
and that's another momma in waiting, my Splotched Carbon Rili.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

So excited! Can't wait until this becomes a thriving colony


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks. I picked up 1 lone Blue Dream female out of a tank on Friday and she was berried when I got her. I put her in a Marina large box all alone with just a rock with moss on it. Yesterday I noticed a molt in the box and she was empty? I couldn't see any babies, but if they are in the moss it will be a while before they venture out.

Dropped one of my nice blue BD males in with her just in case she's in the mood. 

Noticed a couple of my shrimps all swimming around the tank this am, and twice saw a small CRS male jump on my Big OEBT gal.....hmmnnn!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

here is a pic of some of the blue baby shrimps eating snowflake from the dish.
they are growing fast and definitely blue.









and here is the blue hybrid cross baby. I believe its a cross of oebt x blue dream...has some weird striping on the back.








another pic of the back.


----------

